# Aludex or Ivermectin?



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

As you might know, Terence has mange (demodex) which has been treated with Advocate. We had great success with it and he is looking much better with all the old bald bits covered. However, we did notice a couple of new bald spots, so I popped down to the vets with him.
We saw the one that I am not overly keen on. He said it looked like mange blink: no kidding), and suggested that the Advocate wasn't working. He then suggested either doing an Aludex wash or Ivermectin taken orally. He went on to say that Ivermectin isn't licensed for dogs here (??) and he'd have to work out a dosage for him. About the Aludex, he said it would be best if the kids didn't touch him for at least 24 hours after the treatment (impossible ). He also said it could be possible that Terence will get over it naturally if we just want to keep up the Advocate. 

I told him I am not overly keen on either suggestion and that I need to have a good think about what I want to do.We have another appointment with our usual vet (who is lovely) in 2 weeks time and I am inclined to see what she thinks and keep up with the Advocate until then.

What are you guys thinking?? I'm feeling a little :crazy:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor doggy, hope you manage to get something sorted soon! My Cavalier was treated for Demodex with Advocate.......when it didn't work I took him back to the vets and they decided to do skin scrapes........found out that it wasn't even demodex, he has allergies.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Poor doggy, hope you manage to get something sorted soon! My Cavalier was treated for Demodex with Advocate.......when it didn't work I took him back to the vets and they decided to do skin scrapes........found out that it wasn't even demodex, he has allergies.


The nice vet lady who I like and trust has been doing skin scrapes and it's definitely demodex. 
Been considering giving a supplement to help with hair loss and see how he gets on with that. Certainly don't feel like nuking him with chemicals.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We used Ivermectin for the pigs many years ago, never had any problems from it and it worked brilliantly. However, the dose used was very small on a very large animal, Christ know how tiny it would be for a dog


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I used aludex years ago for sarcoptic mange, not a lot of choice at the time as before Spot ons. It was hell of a job as it was on a Samoyed, obviously you have to get it right on the skin, luckily he was good and laid and rolled in it so it was like dipping a sheep although with thi coated dogs you can sponge it on. You have to let it dry naturally too no rinsing off. It does however work.

In later years I used Stronghold for sarcoptic mange, as when we rescued Daisy found out a few days later she had it so I had to do 4 of them
Not sure if Stronghold does Domodectic as well as sarcoptic, but that worked too at least on the sarcoptic. Sarcoptic burrows in the skin, demodectic lives in the hair folicles.

ETA just done a very quick check and it doesnt look like stronghold does demodectic mange just sarcoptic or not according to the site I checked on.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ask your vet about pro meris duo?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ask your vet about pro meris duo?


----------



## cheryl111 (May 29, 2012)

hi i've just searching the internet about red mange as our little lucy has gone down to the vets today for aludex bath and had her skin scrapes yesterday i was just reading the top of this post about advocate being used to treat red mange the first vet I visited gave us 3 applications to use 2 weeks apart we found it didn't help at all so we went back to see what else we could do we saw a different vet he told us that advocate was no good for treatment just prevention


----------

